# 55 Gallon Plastic Barrel Ideas???



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

For one at least I would build a fog chiller. With that I would have the evacuation from a pulsing lighted crack in the barrel, with a radiation symbol painted on the side.


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

Fog chiller
barrel pop up
toxic waste spill prop

I'd go for the pop up. Easy to build.


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Radioactive light filled barrels. Some you could do up as Return of the Living Dead style. You could send a few to me.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

send them to me 

cut them in half for witches cauldrons


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Radioactive barrel is a great one, very lucky to get them for free.

I know this is a little off, but I like to make 10' Nut Cracker's out of them
Maybe you could make one scary looking 10' prop?


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

besides the excellent ideas posted in this thread already, I would cut the barrels in half (at least 1) and make the rum drinking pirate! then paint the rest in wood and metal bands colors for a pirate theme!


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

where is this place? im sort of near Albion.


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

how about cutting out all the bits to make it look like a big skeleton rib cage and put a giant skull on it. Or maybe cut out the bits to make it look like a cage, and stick a skeleton in there with his legs hanging down. maybe something to do with an alien scene would be another idea.


----------



## rmwitch (Aug 17, 2009)

BackYardHaunter said:


> where is this place? im sort of near Albion.


You can get them at Lyndonville Vinegar. It is a nick-name for the place. Just go into the town of Lyndonville and ask ANYONE where this place is and they'll tell you. It is the only factory in Lyndonville.

Not only do they have the blue barrels, they have white ones too. Stop at the office and they'll tell you to take as many as you want!!!

ALSO, if you make plans to go to Lyndonville, be sure to stop at Beechy's saw-mill (it's an Amish saw-mill and not open on Sundays). They sell DOW foam board insulation for less than half price than Lowe's or Depot. You can get 4X8 sheets up to 4 inches thick and if you want 6 inch thick foam, it comes in 2X2 sheets.

I made all my tombstones out of this stuff and it carves just fine!

If you want more info, just PM me and we can set up a day and I'll take you there.


----------



## rmwitch (Aug 17, 2009)

I want to thank you all for your responses. They are all great ideas and it'll give me lots to do over those cold winter months.

I originally got them to use as STORAGE for my larger props. I just have to figure out how to successfully remove the top without destroying the barrel itself. They don't have to be air or water tight. But, I need to make them stack-able without them tumbling down.

*Has anyone ever been able to remove the lids?*


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

rmwitch said:


> You can get them at Lyndonville Vinegar. It is a nick-name for the place. Just go into the town of Lyndonville and ask ANYONE where this place is and they'll tell you. It is the only factory in Lyndonville.
> 
> Not only do they have the blue barrels, they have white ones too. Stop at the office and they'll tell you to take as many as you want!!!
> 
> ...


sweet man ill have to take a ride out there sometime. and how much does that foam run for?


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

Stack them and make Pillars or pedestals. If you have an unlimited amount, you could stack them into a toxic maze


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

How about this: http://www.frightprops.com/air-elec...prop-3-stack-tipping-barrel-prop-3-stack.html

or this (at 5:03):


----------



## mospeed1 (Oct 20, 2008)

off subject but you can make a rain barrel system for your house. it stores rain water to be used later in your garden etc......


----------



## hauntcrazy (Nov 14, 2007)

I had a toxic barrel popup for several years. It was one of my first pneumatic props.
It doesn't scare anyone anymore because everyone has seen it over and over.

This year I am going to retire the popup and top it off with this from hauntedprops.com

http://www.hauntedprops.com/product-p/gd1408.htm


----------



## PineGlenn (Mar 17, 2010)

crazy xmas said:


> Radioactive barrel is a great one, very lucky to get them for free.
> 
> I know this is a little off, but I like to make 10' Nut Cracker's out of them
> Maybe you could make one scary looking 10' prop?


Holy! Those are incredible. I usually do not do much at Christmas but would love to make those.


----------



## Smaggy (Sep 3, 2010)

I'd put in a false bottom and put a fading string of sick green lights, fog and rubber body parts. Oh, and a hunk of Limburger cheese just to keep the kids from straying too close.


----------



## jimmy fish (Mar 22, 2010)

Well you might need a few for trash. I know the workers generate a ton of trash with drinks and stuff.

Might make a wall of barrels with some on top tipping like they are falling.

I was thinking in our junkyrad scene about putting one of those fake falme things down inside one and having a zombie standing in front of it like a bum trying to keep warm, maybe have a leg sticking out like he burned a body.

We did this, very simple and looks ok. In our toxic scene, we have a set of legs hanging from a rope like someone is hanging upside down in the toxic waste. I have even seen a prop at a trade show where it is motorized. Real easy just make a base in the bottom of the barrel with 2x4's sticking up with pants stuffed and boots on the top sticking out of the barrel.

Maybe put green lights inside a bunch of barrels in the toxic scene. Since they are plastic, it makes a cool glow.

I also thouht about hanging a barrel over head and having it swing at the patrons, it is not very heavey and would be about 7 ft in the air, just enough to clear them.


----------



## ernstdesigns (Sep 20, 2010)

This is what I plan to do with mine: http://scarefx.com/project_witch_cauldron.html

BTW, most Auto wash places have these (from their soap) that they just toss in the dumpsters, so ask them, and they will most likely give em to ya!


----------



## gooosehunter (Oct 13, 2008)

I have one in my set up. 

I painted the entire thing with metalic paint. Added a board half way across the top. Then, I added the spray foam insulation to simulate something bubbling out and over the top of the barrel. I painted the foam once it hardened with flourescent green paint. (Added another coat of touch up paint to the barrel...GRRRR) I put a light and a fog machine in the bottom. It looks pretty cool. I got some stuf from a movie studio a few years ago and I plan to use some of the aliens around it this year. 

One thing you could do is fill it half way with water and add some airators to it with some soap or just use it for the sound and add a fog maching about half way up on the back side to allow for the "vapors"

Let us all know what you do. You know have a bunch a great ideas. 

Has anyone else noticed we all are the kings of recycling? We will try to use anything for a halloween prop. It kind of makes me laugh at times. 

Dave
Norfolk, Virginia


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

crazy xmas said:


> Radioactive barrel is a great one, very lucky to get them for free.
> 
> I know this is a little off, but I like to make 10' Nut Cracker's out of them
> Maybe you could make one scary looking 10' prop?



totally awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## creepy crawler (Jul 31, 2008)

Here you can see my 55 gln drums 1 is a pop up (trash can trauma) the other I cut in half and made a witches cauldron out of it I plan on getting more for like a toxic dump area. Sorry not the best to see but I can take and post some pics later if you want.


----------

